# Bras show



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY
Are pleased to announce their Reptile Meeting ​_TO BE HELD AT A NEW LOCATION._​Saturday 12th May 2012​AT​Castle Green Sports Centre​Gale Street​Dagenham, Essex​RM9 4UN​​Café on site​Doors Open 10am to 3pm.​Featuring over 100+ Tables.​​*You Do Not Have To Be a Member to Book a Table OR Attend the Show*​Private Breeders Selling *Captive Bred *Livestock​Commercial Traders Selling Live foods & Equipment​Ample *Free* Car Parking For All.​Entry Fees £2-50 Adults. Children £1.00.For Information on Table Availability ​E-Mail *[email protected]*​


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds great, I'd like to book a table - could you PM me details please :2thumb:


----------



## eden121 (Dec 10, 2011)

*table*

id like a table would u pm me plz thanks


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

nice one, have you got a list of sellers you could post ?


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

Please can you also PM me details to book a table? Thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hahah you do realise this reads BRAS * s****** s*******


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

TEENY said:


> hahah you do realise this reads BRAS * s****** s*******



It's a misleading title


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

TEENY said:


> hahah you do realise this reads BRAS * s****** s*******


or as they are called by other herpers in the UK "ladies" B.R.A.S. s******, s******


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi I am currently looking at Corn snakes could people please let me know what you have/will have available for holding and pick up at show. I am after a hatchling preferably.

Please PM me details.

Thanks.


----------



## Nattie08 (Mar 11, 2009)

I know its early in the season but will there be many Leopard gecko breeders going?


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

I'm sure that you'll have plenty of choice. Big Yellow Gecko has booked already and no doubt they'll be more!


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

27 days to go till show day


----------



## Wigsyboy (Oct 31, 2010)

I will be going on the 12th! Have only ever been to the CREAKS Kidderminster show before so this will only be my 2nd reptile show, how does this one compare?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

21 Days to go today. I do hope people are aware it is on a Saturday.
Wonder if anybody will show up a day late :lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Wigsyboy said:


> I will be going on the 12th! Have only ever been to the CREAKS Kidderminster show before so this will only be my 2nd reptile show, how does this one compare?


 It is the first BRAs show since 2009 and at a new venue so surprise surprise for everybody.


----------



## s22jgs (Apr 5, 2009)

*Who is taking Baby Leo's to the show ?*

I would love to know who is taking Leo Hatchling's to the show. Please PM me details of any babies you have  Thanks


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Blimey just 14 days to go now


----------



## Belle4harri (Feb 7, 2012)

cant believe that i only just found out about the show :O 
Definitely going to be there  
Any idea whats going to be there?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Its tyhe final countdown just a mere seven days till show day


----------



## dragon12 (May 2, 2012)

Could someone give me the detials plz in pm of table booking and everything really ad would be first show


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

bras... haha!

i like a good bra show...:2thumb:


----------



## Neb212 (Apr 30, 2010)

Had I know it has been CANCELLED?! I wouldn't have driven for 4 hours to get there >.<


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...itish-reptile-amphibian-society-breeders.html


----------

